# started weightwatchers tonight



## Carina1962 (Oct 12, 2010)

made a decision and started weightwatchers tonight so will let you know how i get on a week today


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Carina nice one hun best of luck with it.Hope things go well x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck. Hope you have a big weight loss in your first week


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks Steffie, will give it a good shot and get a weight loss next week


----------



## MargB (Oct 13, 2010)

Well done.  Now you have actually joined up and are paying money it will spur you on.  Too easy to think I will start tomorrow/next week/after Christmas.


----------



## cazscot (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Carina  x


----------

